# Big Frame Taijiquan Clip



## j_m (Jan 31, 2005)

Saw this on another forum and thought I'd share with the Tai Chi folks over here :supcool:   One of the most impressive displays of "athleticism" I've seen in CMA.



> Interesting Zhaobao (Big Frame) Taijiquan demonstrated by Liu Jinquan (7.1Mb). One of the requirements for basic training of this style is to be able to "stick" to the ground with thighs in certain postures, which is quite well displayed on this clip. At 3:20 Liu performs very clean "7 Inch Shoulder Strike" that He Family was famous for.


 
http://x2.putfile.com/videos/c2-2902341963.wmv



Enjoy!




jm


----------



## clfsean (Jan 31, 2005)

Well... they're certainly flexible... :idunno: 


I prefer Chen the Chenjiaguo way. That was entertaining to watch & mercifully faster than most Taiji, to me from the outside with little firsthand knowledge of that variant... it looked like many Chen concepts were not used or practiced.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 1, 2005)

It looks like the direct link doesn't work, but it does redirect you to a page where you can view it, http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=wushu .  This seems to be Chen style, from the very little I can recall of it, but since I was taught Yang style, I don't think I can say much about it.  But they were right about sticking to the ground with the thighs -- the performer is practically (if not) on the ground in a sort of half-split or hurdler's stretch when transitioning between some stances.  That's kind of impressive, to have such fluid movements between stances when you're so low to the ground like that.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 2, 2005)

It is impressive, but looks more like a display of ability rather than a display of good taiji. It "looks" like Chen but is missing some of the core parts of Chen Taiji. 

7sm


----------

